# Stawberry rhubarb wine first attempt. 2nd wine ever.



## Breakinbonesben (Aug 16, 2018)

Im combining 3 different recipes into one. 

1+ gallon recipe.

Let me know if you see anything that doesnt make sense.

Everything is steralized.

Ingredients 
71b yeast
2.5 pounds frozen then thawed strawberries
1.75 pounds frozen then thawed rhubarb.
1 pound sugar
1 tsp yeast nutrient
Acid blend - add if needed to reach a ph of 3.5-3.6
1 tsp pectic enzyme powder
1/4 tsp k meta divided by 6.
1 1/4 gallons water
1/8 tsp wine tannin
1 cup white grape juice concentrate.

Steps

- place rhubarb in primary and pour sugar on top with 1/2 tsp pectic enzyme.
- cover with towel and wait 24 hours.
- strain out rhubarb and press till dry into primary and throw out rhubarb.
- put strawberries in straining bag squeez into primary and place straining bag with strawberries into primary.
- add all other ingredients except rest of pectic enzyme and yeast. Cover with towel.
- wait 12 hours.
- add rest of pectic enzyme and cover. With towel.
- wait 12 hours.
- take s.g.- add sugar or water to make s.g. of 1.095 (12.5 % alchohol)
- test ph- add acid blend to get to ph of 3.5 to 3.6.
- add yeast
- everyday punch down cap and stir and recover with towel.
-when s.g. is 1.015 rack into secondary and attach air lock.
- when s.g. is the same for 3 days straight (hopefully .998 or lower) add 1/4 tsp k meta divided by 6 and 1/4 tsp potassium sorbate.
-degass
-sweeten or leave dry depending on taste.
-use sparkleoid to clear.
-rack into 1 gallon carboy.
- any extra place into mason jars in the fridge for topping off.
- rack at 3 months adding 1/4 tsp k meta divided by 6.
- in 3 more months add 1/4 tsp k meta divided by 6 and bottle.
- wait two months and drink.

Hope this works. 
Let me know if im missing somthing or making a mistake.

Thanks.


----------



## AkTom (Aug 17, 2018)

Don’t throw away the rhubarb. Make a crisp out of it. It’s already sweetened.


----------



## Breakinbonesben (Aug 17, 2018)

Omg. Your right!


----------



## Breakinbonesben (Aug 18, 2018)

Ok. Here we go...
I started this recipe.
Changes so far.
Added 1/2 tsp yeast energizer.
Only added 1 gallon of water instead of 1 and a quarter.

Im adding my 2nd 1/2 tsp pectic enzyme tomorrow and yeast 12 hours after that.

Ill be using a ph meter for the first time to figure how much acid blend so thats exciting.


----------



## Breakinbonesben (Aug 20, 2018)

To get to s.g. off 1.095 i added 2 pounds sugar.
To get to a ph of 3.6 i added 3 tsp acid blend.


----------



## meadmaker1 (Aug 20, 2018)

Personally i would pull the pulp bag before the end one week, regardless of sg.
The seeds will start breaking down.
Careful with the acid. Rhubarb will have a pucker factor.
And you will want to add some sugar. Not necessarily to make it sweet but to blend and bring flavors forward.


----------



## Breakinbonesben (Aug 21, 2018)

Ok ill pull the bag before the end of the week.


----------



## crooked cork (Aug 21, 2018)

i made a 5 gallon batch very similar to this i bottled it 2 days ago it is 6 months old and i dont think it will see its 1 year birthday it is so good. yes get fruit bag out in 7 days is what i did.


----------



## Breakinbonesben (Aug 21, 2018)

Good to hear[emoji4]


----------

